# And you thought your bird was smart



## wasabi (Feb 10, 2005)

http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=8109


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 10, 2005)

wasabi, what a great site, that bird is brilliant, and so is the young lady who had the patience to train the bird.  Hope it won.


----------

